# Internet Community Bike 2.0 - Abstimmung Kettenblattgröße [Ergebnis online]



## nuts (18. November 2014)

Nach drei Stimmungsbarometern folgt heute eine Abstimmung: Welche Kettenblattgröße sollen wir am ICB2.0 spezifizieren? 1X11 ist für uns nach den Erfahrungen in Finale Ligure und in den letzten Jahren gesetzt - die Frage ist nur: Mit welcher Kettenblattgröße kombinieren wir das Ganze?


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*Internet Community Bike 2.0 - Abstimmung Kettenblattgröße [Ergebnis online]*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## fullspeedahead (18. November 2014)

wichtig ist wohl zur Erinnerung, dass sich die "1.Gang entspricht xxx (zB 26-36)" Werte auf 27,5" beziehen, also ohnehin einen knappen Gang härter sind als bei 26" was wohl die meisten hier noch fahren. 

Daher entspricht der Gang einem um 4,5% härteren Gang auf 26", der Unterschied von 2 Zähnen am Kettenblatt ist ca. 6-7%, also etwas größer. 

Daher führt mMn an einem 30er Kettenblatt eh kein Weg vorbei als sinnvolle Variante für die meisten User (und ich sag das als jemand, der jahrelang 9-fach mit einem KB vorne gefahren ist...).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (18. November 2014)

Ich bin für eine kurbel mit spiderless blatt!


----------



## nuts (18. November 2014)

Die Äquivalente gelten natürlich immer bei gleicher radgröße, ja. wer bisher 26" fährt sollte zum Vergleich für 27,5 dran denken, stimmt!


----------



## _coco_ (18. November 2014)

Wer 26" fährt, sollte weiterhin 26" fahren. Stimmt!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. November 2014)

Wer nur 26" fahren will ist hier irgendwie falsch...


----------



## Speziazlizt (18. November 2014)

Glaube das 32er Blatt passt trotz 27,5".


----------



## foreigner (18. November 2014)

Also, der sinnvolle Bereich liegt irgendwo bei 30-32 finde ich. Für kurze schnelle Tour 32,für längere Tour ist man über 30 wohl auch nicht traurig.


----------



## veraono (18. November 2014)

Fahre bei 26" und 1x10 11-42 Kassette mit 30T KB, das reicht mir obenraus (insbesondere auf dem Trail) mehr als locker, unten rum auf Hometrails auch, wenn´s dochmal der längere UND steilere Anstieg wird, wär noch kleiner besser.
Daher ist für mich, auch wenn´s erstmal wenig klingt mein Favorit max. 28T  bei 27,5" und 10-42 Kassette


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. November 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Daher ist für mich, auch wenn´s erstmal wenig klingt mein Favorit *max. 28T * bei 27,5" und 10-42 Kassette


Ich sag dann mal "Schnauze Beine" oder "Pedal damn it"...


----------



## veraono (19. November 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich sag dann mal "Schnauze Beine" oder "Pedal damn it"...


Naja, 26" und 30x42T finde ich jetzt nicht übertrieben leicht, obenraus auf dem Trail aber 30x11T ausreichend
Das entspräche in etwa 28Tx42T bei 27,5", und da zudem
- mit der X1 statt 11T ein 10T Ritzel vorh. ist,
- das Bike für den Trail und nicht die Waldautobahn gebaut werden soll
- UND es leichter ist an einer Kurbel, die ein 28T Blatt aufnehmen kann, dann ein 30T Blatt zu verbauen als umgekehrt (und so wie ich es verstanden habe es hier darum geht, ob ÜBERHAUPT eine Kurbel verbaut wird, die ein <30T Blatt ohne Weiteres aufnehmen kann)
finde ich 28T die sinnvollere Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (19. November 2014)

wäre auch persönlich für 28er.. Dass geht eh mit allen SRAM Kurbeln - wenn ein Drittanbieter Direct Mount Blatt verbaut wird. Wobei ich ja Spider und 28er Blatt für 64BCD zwecks Kettenlinie besser find. Aber gut - für ein Trailbike - dass eher in der Ebene als rein bergauf/bergab gefahren werden soll - ist 28er Kompatibilität wichtig, 30er verbaut und die Standard 49mm Kettenlinie schon okay. Nur für 1500HM am Stück rauf oder mehr - wird ein 30er Blatt für die meisten halt sehr hart. (und ob man in 20 Jahren kaputte Knie hat wegen zu schweren Gängen - ist eh allen egal - sonst würden nicht 34 oder 36er 1fach verbaut.)

Absolut unmöglich wäre halt Kurbel wo kein 28er montiert werden kann mit fixem Spider. Also entweder Spider wo 28er drauf geht - oder Kurbel mit wechselbarem Spider, bzw gleich Kurbel mit Direct Mount Kettenblatt - wie etwa von Race Face.


----------



## hnx (19. November 2014)

32z ist wirklich das absolute Maximum, wenn es noch bergauf gehen soll. 28z sollte verbaubar sein, damit sich das Ding auch in Gegenden mit vielen langen Anstiegen noch angenehm treten lässt. 30z ist wohl für ein Trailbike zum Ballern der beste Kompromiss.

30z bin ich in den Alpen gefahren und habe mir schon das ein oder andere Mal gedacht, dass dies definitiv die falsche Wahl wäre, wenn ich die 1000+hm Forstweg jeden Tag damit fahren sollte. Für meine Feierabendrunde mit 25km/600-800hm habe ich ein 32z montiert. Da gehts aber nirgends dauerhaft bergauf.

Der 1. Hinweis (650b vs 26") von fullspeedahead sollte mMn noch mit den in den Artikel genommen werden, vielen ist das denke ich nicht klar.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (19. November 2014)

Och nö, nicht schon wieder so ein "qualitativer" Plot, der nicht mal qualitativ stimmt (z.B. 36/11 ist tatsächlich grösser als 32/10, und 34/10 ist kleiner als 4 - ganz bestimmt). Wie es richtig aussieht hab ich doch schonmal gepostet.

@nuts Du kannst meinen Plot gern für den Artikel benutzen.


----------



## mpmarv (19. November 2014)

Ich denke die Mehrheit wird sich für das 30er entscheiden. Ich persönlichbevorzuge einen kleineren Gang mit dem 28er, obenraus fehlt mir da nichts.

PS bitte vergesst nicht den Unterschied von 26" zu 27,5" ! Habe auf meinem 26er ganz entspannt 24 KB mit 36er Kassette gefahren und der kleinste Gang war mehr als entspannt. Mit gleicher Übersetzung und 27,5" merkt man, dass der kleinste Gang definitiv schwerer ist!


----------



## PamA2013 (19. November 2014)

Ich vote für 42 zähne vorne! fragt mal einen rennradfahrer, der wird euch bestätigen dass das ein superleichter gang ist, mit dem man quasi unbegrenzte steigungen fahren kann! 

Außerdem fahre ich an meinem CC als leichtesten gang 36 zu 36 also müsste 42 zu 42 ja auch reichen oder nicht !?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. November 2014)

Wenn du Beine wie Fumic hast auf jeden Fall. Und das wird ein CC? Ich fahre am Trailbike 32 mit 27,5 das funktioniert rund rum auf den 2-300m Hügeln recht gut. Aber im Harz würde ich auch eher kleiner Wählen. Werde dann wohl auch für 30 stimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias (19. November 2014)

32, klarer Fall


----------



## Ehrenfeld (19. November 2014)

34 für Mittelgebirgs-Einsatz.



hnx schrieb:


> 32z ist wirklich das absolute Maximum, wenn es noch bergauf gehen soll.


Kommt immer drauf an - bei unseren Hausrunde haben wir maximal 15 Minuten Anstieg (700-1000hm bei 25-40km), da gehen 34 für mich gut.


----------



## Itzgrounder (19. November 2014)

Völlig egal welches Kettenblatt da serienmäßig drauf ist, Hauptsache man kann tauschen !


----------



## tobsinger (19. November 2014)

Ich fahre bei 1x10 ein 30er KB. Damit komme ich jeden fast jeden berg hoch.
Der schnellste gang sollte dann bei 1x11 dann auch reichen. 
Ich denke 30 sollte ein guter Kompromiss für die meisten sein.
Wenn man wirklich mehr od weniger haben will kann man ja wechseln. Vllt bietet ja Alutech austausch Blätter zum vernünftigen preis an, das fände ich einen guten service vom Versender. Oder gleich ein konfigurator.


----------



## LIDDL (19. November 2014)

echt jetzt, wir stimmen über das wohl sujektivste und am einfachsten zu ersetzende Teil an dem Bike ab?  => Fail!


----------



## Da Burli (19. November 2014)

Ich war grad ein bischen überrascht zu lesen, dass die Testbikes ein 32 Kettenblatt montiert hatten...
Denn obwohl ich den kleinsten Gang nicht benützen konnte (Schaltwerk war nicht richtig eingestellt) bin ich mit dieser Kombo wirklich erstaunlich gut eine durchaus steile Rampe hochgekommen (Münchener kennen bestimmt die Auffahrt vom Bombenkrater zur Grünwalder Brücke mit den drei quer liegenden Bäumen)!
Deshalb bin ich für mindestens für ein 30ger Blatt (gerne auch mit der Option auf 28, für die die es brauchen oder längere Bergtouren fahren wollen) als Standardblatt!


----------



## Da Burli (19. November 2014)

LIDDL schrieb:


> echt jetzt, wir stimmen über das wohl sujektivste und am einfachsten zu ersetzende Teil an dem Bike ab?  => Fail!



Du hast es nicht ganz verstanden...
Wir stimmen hier zwar grad "nur" über die Kettenblattgröße ab (das man zugegebener Maßen wirklich leicht tauschen kann), das kann aber deutliche Auswirkungen auf die Kurbelauswahl haben (z.B. 28ger Kompatibilität) und die ist dann wiederum nicht mehr so leicht zu ersetzen!


----------



## bsg (19. November 2014)

34 ... Oder zumindest 32


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. November 2014)

LIDDL schrieb:


> echt jetzt, wir stimmen über das wohl sujektivste und am einfachsten zu ersetzende Teil an dem Bike ab?  => Fail!


Wenn eine Kurbel mit 104er Lochkreis verbaut wird ist es eben nicht so einfach zu tauschen. Dann ist spätestens bei 30Z schluss. Und da macht es schon Sinn zu Fragen ob Bedarf besteht was kleineres zu verbauen.


----------



## Rick7 (19. November 2014)

komme mit 34er KB sehr gut klar. Ein 32er sollte für das bike optimal sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (19. November 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wenn eine Kurbel mit 104er Lochkreis verbaut wird ist es eben nicht so einfach zu tauschen. Dann ist spätestens bei 30Z schluss. Und da macht es schon Sinn zu Fragen ob Bedarf besteht was kleineres zu verbauen.


Gleiches gilt für X1/X01 Kurbeln, wenn originale KBs verbaut. Von daher muss da schon drüber gesprochen werden.


----------



## LIDDL (19. November 2014)

schon, aber:
1.) sind die Oberschenkel der User sowas von unterschiedlich, dass bei gleicher Steigung der eine ein 28er will und der andere ein 34er.
2.) bei 104er LK = minimum ein 30er, habt ihr schon recht.   dann lieber eine X0 und jeder hat wieder seine Freiheit das zu fahren was seine Oberschenkel her geben!!

Edit: bin grad zu faul zum suchen (  @4mate  ) ich glaub hier im Forum gibts keinen der auf der Trans Provence mitm 34er Blatt fährt wie Barel, also alles subjektiv!


----------



## mohlo (19. November 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Ich bin für eine kurbel mit spiderless blatt!


Für mich als Laie: Was hätte das für Vorteile?


----------



## LIDDL (19. November 2014)

@mohlo : man ist nicht auf einen Lochkreis beschränkt und kann somit die KB-Größe "frei" wählen. wie oben beschrieben ist beim Standard 104er LK beim 30er KB schluss.  Für die Gewichtsfetischisten sind noch n paar gramm extra drin 

Edit: schaut dann so aus


----------



## mohlo (19. November 2014)

LIDDL schrieb:


> @mohlo : man ist nicht auf einen Lochkreis beschränkt und kann somit die KB-Größe "frei" wählen. wie oben beschrieben ist beim Standard 104er LK beim 30er KB schluss.  Für die Gewichtsfetischisten sind noch n paar gramm extra drin


Aha! Danke für die Aufklärung!


----------



## kasimir2 (19. November 2014)

Moin Moin,

mir reicht ein 30er.
Trotzdem der Wunsch nach einer Kurbel die ein
28er ermöglicht - aber kein Spiderless bitte.
Das gibt Probleme wenn man die Kettenlinie
ändern möchte/muß.

Danke
Marc


----------



## SebT-Rex (19. November 2014)

Aus der Sicht des Herstellers:
- 28t braucht man bei langen, steilen Anstiegen (Alpen) und/oder wenn man, auch kleine Anstiege, nur seeeehr entspannt angehen möchte.
- 30t ist mein persönlicher Favorit für das ICB. Fahre diese Kombi seit Jahren auf der Fanes und komme trotz mäßiger Fitness überall hoch (auch lange Anstiege). Ist auch die meistgekaufte Übersetzung bei Alutech...
- 32t ist schon eher etwas für sehr fitte Fahrer oder Kampfschweine, ermöglicht auch hohe Dauergeschwindigkeiten auf Starße und Forstwegen (Transfer)
- 34t sicherlich die 1*11 für Racer, ab hier hat es nichts mehr mit Massenkompatibiltät zu tun -> wird es in Serie nicht geben!
Gruß, Basti


----------



## SebT-Rex (19. November 2014)

Bzgl. der Kurbelwahl bzw Spider oder ohne:
Ich habe eine Kurbel gewählt, die alle KB Größen zulässt, also freie Wahl der Waffen.
Um welche Kurbel es sich handelt ist noch geheim, es wird ein 2016er Produkt sein!


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2014)

Itzgrounder schrieb:


> Völlig egal welches Kettenblatt da serienmäßig drauf ist, Hauptsache man kann tauschen !



Ich verbessere, fast völlig egal welches Kettenblatt drauf ist, Hauptsache man kann tauschen 

Normalerweise würd ich jetzt 30 oder 32 ankreuzen, aber unter den Bedingungen, bzw. den Informationen, wieder bzw. den fehlenden Informationen, muß man ja zwangsweise 28 ankreuzen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2014)

Apropo, 2016er Produkt, bzw. man ist hier ausschließlich auf Sram angewiesen, bei dem Rad würde Shimano auch 2015 schon durchaus auch als Möglichkeit funktionieren. Zumindest was Funktion angeht.

G.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. November 2014)

die Diskussion ist genauso unsinnig wie die Frage nach der Farbe.
Oder glaubt jemand, dass ein Biker aus Kiel die gleiche Übersetzung fahren möchte wie der aus Innsbruck?
Von den physischen Voraussetzungen mal ganz abgesehen.....


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> die Diskussion ist genauso unsinnig wie die Frage nach der Farbe.
> Oder glaubt jemand, dass ein Biker aus Kiel die gleiche Übersetzung fahren möchte wie der aus Innsbruck?
> Von den physischen Voraussetzungen mal ganz abgesehen.....




Genau, deswegen alle Optionen mit 28 offen halten.

G.


----------



## foreigner (19. November 2014)

Und die Übersetzungsbandbreite grundlos weiter einschränken? Wozu?
Zu dem einen Kommentar im Artikel von wegen "10-fach XT geht besser" muss ich übrigens sagen, dass ich komplett gegenteiliger Meinung bin. Shimano geht etwas weicher, Sram 11-fach knackiger, finde aber auch präziser.


----------



## foreigner (19. November 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> die Diskussion ist genauso unsinnig wie die Frage nach der Farbe.
> Oder glaubt jemand, dass ein Biker aus Kiel die gleiche Übersetzung fahren möchte wie der aus Innsbruck?
> Von den physischen Voraussetzungen mal ganz abgesehen.....



Natürlich ist das so, aber es geht doch einfach darum (wie bei der Farbe), was dem Großteil am besten gefällt und am ehesten zusagt, ohne dass sie das Kettenblatt gleich tauschen müssen. Dass der Insbrucker oder Kieler dann vielleicht das Blatt tauschen muss, ist klar.



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Genau, deswegen alle Optionen mit 28 offen halten.
> G.


Laut Basti ist das ja so, also muss man nicht extra 28 wählen, wenn man eigentlich für 32 ist.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. November 2014)

Na ja, wenn SRAM schon die Komponenten zur Verfügung stellt, dann möchte man doch sicher auch eine schöne Marktanalyse?

Man sollte sich vielleicht mal ganz von der Sache lösen und überlegen, was man hier eigentlich macht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Laut Basti ist das ja so, also muss man nicht extra 28 wählen, wenn man eigentlich für 32 ist.



Dan sollte es schon vorher genau so oben im Text stehen. Jetzt steht da, das wenn man sich für 30 entscheidet, es sein könnte das 28 nicht möglich sind.

G.


----------



## FloriLori (19. November 2014)

Na ja ich bin für 30 oder 32 Zähne aber die Option auf 28 Zähne ist ein feines Extra


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2014)

Diese kleine feine Option, die eigentlich Standard und keine Option sein sollte, ermöglicht für manchen hier auch billigere Kassetten ect. ect.
Man muß sich ja net immer sinnfrei selber einschränken.

G.


----------



## Piefke (19. November 2014)

Dem einen ist 30 zu kurz, dem anderen zu schwer. Was zeigt uns das? Die Bandbreite von 1 x 11 ist zu klein.


----------



## LIDDL (19. November 2014)

@Piefke : schon mal ein CC-Rennen mitm DH gefahren?


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> Dem einen ist 30 zu kurz, dem anderen zu schwer. Was zeigt uns das? Die Bandbreite von 1 x 11 ist zu klein.



Nö, es zeigt nur das alle hier individuell sind.
Wem die Bandbreite net reicht, ist lediglich zur meisten Zeit in den Alpen unterwegs oder er weiß nur nicht das im die Bandbreite reichen würde 

G.


----------



## SebT-Rex (19. November 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn SRAM schon die Komponenten zur Verfügung stellt, dann möchte man doch sicher auch eine schöne Marktanalyse?
> 
> Man sollte sich vielleicht mal ganz von der Sache lösen und überlegen, was man hier eigentlich macht...


 aarrrghhh! Ich dachte die Zeit der Verschwörungstheoretiker wäre vorbei.... da habe ich wohl auf Kies gefurzt...

Aber mal rein hypothetisch: Selbst wenn wir die Daten sammeln, aufbereiten und verteilen würden, welchen Schaden hätte der Biker davon? Das Schlimmste was passieren kann, ist das diese Daten dazu missbraucht werden, dem Biker spezifischere Produkte anzubieten bzw. diese überhaupt zu entwickeln. Meinst Du, wenn es diese Umfrage 2013 gegeben und wir sie an Hersteller XY verkauft hätten, hätte es bis MY2016 gedauert, bis bezahlbare Kurbeln für 28er Kettenblätter auf dem Markt auftauchen?

Auch ohne Datensammelei und- verkauf wird unser kleines Projekt sehr genau von der Industrie beobachtet, so hat ein Hersteller z.B. angekündigt, aufgrund der Laufraddiskussion und der Argumentation hier Forum, sein LR 2016 breiter zu machen... schlimm?


----------



## Piefke (19. November 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wem die Bandbreite net reicht, ist lediglich zur meisten Zeit in den Alpen unterwegs oder er weiß nur nicht das im die Bandbreite reichen würde
> G.


Ich bin nicht in den Alpen unterwegs und ich weiß, dass mir die Bandbreite nicht reicht. Ich nutz jetzt die Bandbreite von 22-36 + 11-34 voll aus - da fehlt bei 1 x 11 entweder oben oder unten was. Entweder sind meine Beine zu schwach oder alle 1 x 11 Fahrer bewegen sich nur im Flachland oder auf Waldautobahnen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. November 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> aarrrghhh! Ich dachte die Zeit der Verschwörungstheoretiker wäre vorbei.... da habe ich wohl auf Kies gefurzt...


Immernoch besser als Kies zu furzen!


----------



## Speziazlizt (19. November 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht in den Alpen unterwegs und ich weiß, dass mir die Bandbreite nicht reicht. Ich nutz jetzt die Bandbreite von 22-36 + 11-34 voll aus - da fehlt bei 1 x 11 entweder oben oder unten was. Entweder sind meine Beine zu schwach oder alle 1 x 11 Fahrer bewegen sich nur im Flachland oder auf Waldautobahnen



Deine Beine sind zu schwach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noam (19. November 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Deine Beine sind zu schwach.



Oder du bist nicht in der Lage deine Trittfrequenz zu variieren


----------



## Piefke (19. November 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Deine Beine sind zu schwach.


Ich hab´s geahnt.
Da muss ich jetzt wohl mit dem Biken aufhöhren


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. November 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> aarrrghhh! Ich dachte die Zeit der Verschwörungstheoretiker wäre vorbei.... da habe ich wohl auf Kies gefurzt...
> 
> Aber mal rein hypothetisch: Selbst wenn wir die Daten sammeln, aufbereiten und verteilen würden, welchen Schaden hätte der Biker davon? Das Schlimmste was passieren kann, ist das diese Daten dazu missbraucht werden, dem Biker spezifischere Produkte anzubieten bzw. diese überhaupt zu entwickeln. Meinst Du, wenn es diese Umfrage 2013 gegeben und wir sie an Hersteller XY verkauft hätten, hätte es bis MY2016 gedauert, bis bezahlbare Kurbeln für 28er Kettenblätter auf dem Markt auftauchen?
> 
> Auch ohne Datensammelei und- verkauf wird unser kleines Projekt sehr genau von der Industrie beobachtet, so hat ein Hersteller z.B. angekündigt, aufgrund der Laufraddiskussion und der Argumentation hier Forum, sein LR 2016 breiter zu machen... schlimm?



Es spielt doch keine Rolle ob man an Verschwörungstheorie glaubt- oder lieber auf Kies furzt.
Man sollte aber im Hinterkopf behalten worum es hier nicht nur nebensächlich geht!
Was die Industrie daraus macht kann von uns keiner überblicken, darum geht es mir aber auch nicht.


----------



## Da Burli (19. November 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> darum geht es mir aber auch nicht.



hier übrigens auch nicht.


----------



## m2000 (19. November 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht in den Alpen unterwegs und ich weiß, dass mir die Bandbreite nicht reicht. Ich nutz jetzt die Bandbreite von 22-36 + 11-34 voll aus - da fehlt bei 1 x 11 entweder oben oder unten was. Entweder sind meine Beine zu schwach oder alle 1 x 11 Fahrer bewegen sich nur im Flachland oder auf Waldautobahnen



Und ich als Bikeguide nutze sogar die volle Bandbreite bei 22-36 mit 11-36 
Erzähl mir keiner das ich, bei ca. 100.000 hm pro Jahr, zu schwach bin oder meine Trittfrequenz nicht anpassen kann. 1x11 ist einfach nix für jeden


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. November 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Es spielt doch keine Rolle ob man an Verschwörungstheorie glaubt- oder lieber auf Kies furzt.
> Man sollte aber im Hinterkopf behalten worum es hier nicht nur nebensächlich geht!
> Was die Industrie daraus macht kann von uns keiner überblicken, darum geht es mir aber auch nicht.


Ja aber worum gehts dir denn dann?


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. November 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ja aber worum gehts dir denn dann?


Ist vielleicht etwas aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.

Ich will nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass es es bei den Projekten auch um eine umfangreiche Marktanalyse/ Marktforschung geht.
Darüber sollte sich mal jeder im Klaren sein?
Es geht mir nicht darum zu bewerten, was die Industrie aus den Erkenntnissen ableitet.

So, und jetzt ist gut.
Ihr könnt euch jetzt weiterhin zielfrei die Köpfe darüber heiß reden, ob man nun 30 Zähne oder 31 Zähne vorne fahren soll.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. November 2014)

Ja, aber was ist denn so schlimm daran wenn die Industrie Marktforschung direkt am Wunsch des Kunden betreibt, dass du da nochmal eindringlich drauf hinweisen willst? 
Es ist doch fast schon ideal so wie das läuft. Die Zielgruppe diskutiert hier unter Pseudonym was sie gerne hätte und stimmt weitestgehend anonym ab (IP-Daten werden in der Abstimmung nicht verarbeitet). 
Und wie Basti erwähnt ja schon dass das anscheinend andere Hersteller auch zum Anlass nehmen um ihre Produkte in Richtung Kundenwunsch zu optimieren.


----------



## Wayne_ (19. November 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ihr könnt euch jetzt weiterhin zielfrei die Köpfe darüber heiß reden, ob man nun 30 Zähne oder 31 Zähne vorne fahren soll.


bei 31 geht ja kein NW profil. aber vielleicht ist das ja die zukunft. da 31 eine primzahl ist, müsste man 31 verschieden dicke zähne haben, das ganze dann noch biopacig ovalisiert und dazu am kurbelspider entfernbare distanzstücke für die neue boost kettenlinie.

und da die industrie ja mitliest:
das ganze nennt sich dann boost optimus-prime kettenblatt, wo wir schon mal bei dämlichen namen sind. 
optimus für die optimierte kettenlinie und prime für die neuen, auf die +größen abgestimmten kettenblätter in den primzahlen 29 und 31.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (19. November 2014)

31 Zähne lässt sich aber auf dem neuen 27,5+ Standard nicht massenmarktkompatibel treten.
Bei Mini Fatbikes sollten es schon 27 oder 29 Zähne sein


----------



## dkc-live (19. November 2014)

Ich brauch ein 48 er. Will damit ja auch auf Arbeit pendeln.


----------



## Wayne_ (19. November 2014)

mpmarv schrieb:


> 31 Zähne lässt sich aber auf dem neuen 27,5+ Standard nicht massenmarktkompatibel treten.
> Bei Mini Fatbikes sollten es schon 27 oder 29 Zähne sein



ja, aber das klingt so gut und 27 ist ja wieder keine primzahl.

aber mal im ernst, wer sich gedanken macht, dass "die industrie" hier irgendwelche daten auswertet und sich das zu nutzen macht, sollte vielleicht besser nichts in foren schreiben. ich wüsste auch nicht, was so schlimm daran wäre.


----------



## SebT-Rex (19. November 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht etwas aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.
> 
> Ich will nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass es es bei den Projekten auch um eine umfangreiche Marktanalyse/ Marktforschung geht.
> Darüber sollte sich mal jeder im Klaren sein?
> ...


 Ich muss hier ganz klar widersprechen: Das ICB hat einzig und allein den Sinn und Zweck, ein Fahrrad zu entwickeln und die Prozesse dahinter sichtbar zu machen. Eine Marktanalyse war und ist nie Sinn und Zweck des Projekts gewesen, dass die Ergebnisse der Umfrage im Produkt landen liegt in der Natur des crowd sourcing!


----------



## foreigner (19. November 2014)

mpmarv schrieb:


> 31 Zähne lässt sich aber auf dem neuen 27,5+ Standard nicht massenmarktkompatibel treten.
> Bei Mini Fatbikes sollten es schon 27 oder 29 Zähne sein


Bitte nicht vergessen: Pinkbike hypt gerade (auch durch den 1x11/ 1x10 Trend) ovale Kettenblätter wieder. Das sollten wir auch unbedingt mit einfließen lassen!
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/pinkbike-poll-oval-chainrings-2014.html
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/top-3-interesting-finds-day-1-interbike-2014.html


----------



## oldwoodkai (19. November 2014)

und ich dachte das Bike es soll günstig werden und für jedes Gelände ausgelegt sein
mit 1x11 finde ich es ohne rumgeschraube nicht Alpen tauglich
mir ist es damit egal was für ein Kettenblatt da ran kommt

meins wird es damit nicht werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Burli (19. November 2014)

oldwoodkai schrieb:


> und ich dachte das Bike es soll günstig werden und für jedes Gelände ausgelegt sein



Nein, es soll 2600€ kosten und für Trails sein


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (19. November 2014)

34 Zähnchen halte ich für perfekt. Ich fahr die Kombi 1x10 (11-36 T) mit einem 34er Kettenblatt und 650B jetzt schon länger und kann mir bei 11-fach sehr gut vorstellen, dass hier ein Gang für alle Fälle dabei ist.


----------



## Itzgrounder (19. November 2014)

Es sollte nicht vergessen werden, daß auch unsportlichere und gewichtigere Menschen evtl. dieses Bike kaufen möchten. Denen dürfte wohl durchaus daran gelegen sein, ein möglichst kleines Kettenblatt montieren zu können.  
Ich persönlich tue mich mit 24/36 bei 29" an starken Steigungen schon sehr schwer, wogegen diese Kombination einem sportlicherem, leichtertem Biker vielleicht schon zu untersetzt erscheint. 
30/32/34er Kettenblatt als Serie ok, aber die Möglichkeit ein 28er (oder gar noch kleiner) montieren zu können, sollte gegeben sein - sofern dies den finanziellen Rahmen nicht völlig sprengt...


Grüße


----------



## H.B.O (19. November 2014)

34 ist zu viel bzw. verschenkt potenzial: 34 zu 10 ist wie 37,4 zu 11, berücksichtigt man nun noch die größeren räder ist das ganz leicht ein 38-11 wenn nicht sogar 39-11. das braucht am trailbike nur ein gott oder forstwegdownhiller.

30-10 (27,5) ist demgegenüber ungefähr so wie 34-11 (am 26er)-das reicht für trail und überland. bergauf ist das dann auch schon in der nähe von 2 fach. zudem dürfte dann der antisquat unseres bikes ziemlich genau bei 100% liegen. bei einem 34er sind das allenfalls noch 80% (über den Daumen).


----------



## H.B.O (19. November 2014)

Itzgrounder schrieb:


> Es sollte nicht vergessen werden, daß auch unsportlichere und gewichtigere Menschen evtl. dieses Bike kaufen möchten. Denen dürfte wohl durchaus daran gelegen sein, ein möglichst kleines Kettenblatt montieren zu können.
> Ich persönlich tue mich mit 24/36 bei 29" an starken Steigungen schon sehr schwer, wogegen diese Kombination einem sportlicherem, leichtertem Biker vielleicht schon zu untersetzt erscheint.
> 30/32/34er Kettenblatt als Serie ok, aber die Möglichkeit ein 28er (oder gar noch kleiner) montieren zu können, sollte gegeben sein - sofern dies den finanziellen Rahmen nicht völlig sprengt...
> 
> ...


wenn wir ne 2 teilige kurbel wählen (ich wäre dafür), dann kann man mittels directmount mindestens bis 26 runter


----------



## Makke (19. November 2014)

fahre aktuell am AM-Bike (mit 26" Laufrädern) 1x10 mit 34x11-42, das reicht für die meisten Sachen perfekt hier in meiner Region. In die Alpen oder Anstiege mit xxx Höhenmetern finde ich es allerdings durchaus unpraktisch. Mit einem 30er Kettenblatt komme ich allerdings auf schnellen Bergabstrecken schnell ans Limit.

Das muss am Ende eh jeder für sich entscheiden. Perfekt wäre, wenn man bei der Bestellung die Option zwischen verschieden Größen hätte oder einfach ein/zwei Kettenblätter dazu ordern kann.


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (19. November 2014)

Jupp stimmt schon, aber ich fahre selbst in den Alpen (meist Chiemgau) 3 km 13 % Anstiege ohne Probleme mit 34/36 und 27,5". Okay, jetzt im Winter trete ich viel auf meinem Renner, da ist man berghoch niedrige Frequenzen ~60-70 gewöhnt .


----------



## Kharne (19. November 2014)

Ich fahre 34er KB mit 11-42er Mirfe Kasette. Was soll ich sagen? Es reicht nicht! Nach oben raus ok, unten raus bräuchte ich ein 28er, um meine Knie zu schonen. Zudem schaltet das ganze echt schlecht (no offense, Mirfe  ) und die Abstufung ist mies. Warum fahre ich das Ganze dann? Weil an meinem Bike minimal ein 34er KB passt und kein Umwerfer dran geht.

Also: Ich fahre wieder Umwerfer, solange die Möglichkeit besteht. Denn 1*11 kommt mir bei den Folgekosten nicht ans Bike!


----------



## Alpenstreicher (19. November 2014)

CanyonMaxiMal schrieb:


> Jupp stimmt schon, aber ich fahre selbst in den Alpen (meist Chiemgau) 3 km 13 % Anstiege ohne Probleme mit 34/36 und 27,5". Okay, jetzt im Winter trete ich viel auf meinem Renner, da ist man berghoch niedrige Frequenzen ~60-70 gewöhnt .


Wenn die Angaben stimmen, dann bist du mit Kletterleistungen zwischen 930m/Stunde (60er TF) und 1080m/Stunde (70er TF) unterwegs. Respekt, das ist gutes Wettkampfniveau. Ich wär auch gern so fit.


----------



## Wayne_ (19. November 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ich fahre 34er KB mit 11-42er Mirfe Kasette. Was soll ich sagen? Es reicht nicht! Nach oben raus ok, unten raus bräuchte ich ein 28er, um meine Knie zu schonen. Zudem schaltet das ganze echt schlecht (no offense, Mirfe  ) und die Abstufung ist mies. Warum fahre ich das Ganze dann? Weil an meinem Bike minimal ein 34er KB passt und kein Umwerfer dran geht.
> 
> Also: Ich fahre wieder Umwerfer, solange die Möglichkeit besteht. Denn 1*11 kommt mir bei den Folgekosten nicht ans Bike!


aber es geht hier doch gar nicht um dein bike?
und ist dir 1x11 jetzt zu teuer oder reicht dir die bandbreite nicht, weil du kein kleineres blatt dranbringst? irgendwie versteh ich den sinn deines posts nicht so ganz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (19. November 2014)

Ich such mir demnächst nen Ironiesmiley raus...

Hier versucht jeder rechter zu haben als der Vorposter, wo es um die unwichtigste Sache am Bike geht. Die Kb Größe. Da geklärt ist, dass auf jeden Fall ne Kurbel dran kommt, die auch 26Z Blätter aufnehmen kann ist die Sache hier an sich durch und sein wir mal ganz ehrlich: Eigentlich könnte Alutech da den Kunden direkt im Shop wählen lassen, genau wie bei der Vorbaulänge.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ich such mir demnächst nen Ironiesmiley raus...
> 
> Hier versucht jeder rechter zu haben als der Vorposter, wo es um die unwichtigste Sache am Bike geht. Die Kb Größe. Da geklärt ist, dass auf jeden Fall ne Kurbel dran kommt, die auch 26Z Blätter aufnehmen kann ist die Sache hier an sich durch und sein wir mal ganz ehrlich: Eigentlich könnte Alutech da den Kunden direkt im Shop wählen lassen, genau wie bei der Vorbaulänge.



Hab ich den Satz überlesen wo das geklärt wurde oder muß ich irgendwo was reininterpretieren um das zu wissen?

G.


----------



## Kharne (19. November 2014)

Basti hat explizit geschrieben, dass ne 2016er Kurbel drankommt, die er nicht beim Namen nennen darf, die aber definitiv auch 26er KB´s unterstützt.


----------



## SebT-Rex (19. November 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ich such mir demnächst nen Ironiesmiley raus...
> 
> Hier versucht jeder rechter zu haben als der Vorposter, wo es um die unwichtigste Sache am Bike geht. Die Kb Größe. Da geklärt ist, dass auf jeden Fall ne Kurbel dran kommt, die auch 26Z Blätter aufnehmen kann ist die Sache hier an sich durch und sein wir mal ganz ehrlich: Eigentlich könnte Alutech da den Kunden direkt im Shop wählen lassen, genau wie bei der Vorbaulänge.


klar könnten wir das. bedeutet aber doppelte und dreifache Lagerhaltung für mindestens zwei Bauteile. Wer bezahlt das bzw. trägt die Quersubventionierung?


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Basti hat explizit geschrieben, dass ne 2016er Kurbel drankommt, die er nicht beim Namen nennen darf, die aber definitiv auch 26er KB´s unterstützt.



Irgendwie hab ich wohl den Post überlesen, weil er zwei hintereinander geschrieben hat...oder es war einer dieser ganzen Forumsanomalien die seit der Umstellung herrschen 
Na dann ists ja ansich fast egal was rankommt. Hätte man das gleich zu Anfang geschrieben, dann hätte ich natürlich 30 gewählt 

G.


----------



## Kharne (19. November 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> klar könnten wir das. bedeutet aber doppelte und dreifache Lagerhaltung für mindestens zwei Bauteile. Wer bezahlt das bzw. trägt die Quersubventionierung?



An der Stelle wirds interessant  Aus deiner Reaktion schließe ich, dass die Kurbel nicht kompatibel ist mit denen, die ihr regulär verbaut (verbauen werdet). Das macht das ganze natürlich komplizierter. Würdet ihr die gleiche (bzw. kompatible Kurbel(n) quer durch´s Sortiment spezifizieren wäre das ja kein zusätzlicher Aufwand, oder?


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (19. November 2014)

@Alpenstreicher Ganz so schnell bin ich nicht, ich habe nur den Vergleich mit den Rennrad-Trittfrequenzen gewählt, um zu verdeutlichen, dass ich es gewöhnungssache ist wenige Pedalumdrehungen zu machen. Am MTB sind es nochmal weniger.

PS: Die 280 hm des "Hausbergs" gehen aber auch in 20 min.


----------



## Da Burli (19. November 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> An der Stelle wirds interessant  Aus deiner Reaktion schließe ich, dass die Kurbel nicht kompatibel ist mit denen, die ihr regulär verbaut (verbauen werdet). Das macht das ganze natürlich komplizierter. Würdet ihr die gleiche (bzw. kompatible Kurbel(n) quer durch´s Sortiment spezifizieren wäre das ja kein zusätzlicher Aufwand, oder?



Vielleicht kommt die Kurbel aber auch mit einem Kettenblatt vom Hersteller...


----------



## SebT-Rex (19. November 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> An der Stelle wirds interessant  Aus deiner Reaktion schließe ich, dass die Kurbel nicht kompatibel ist mit denen, die ihr regulär verbaut (verbauen werdet). Das macht das ganze natürlich komplizierter. Würdet ihr die gleiche (bzw. kompatible Kurbel(n) quer durch´s Sortiment spezifizieren wäre das ja kein zusätzlicher Aufwand, oder?


Doch doch alles kompatibel. Nur kaufen wir beim Zulieferer System und keine Puzzle. Sprich jedes Rad hat seine eigene Spezifikation, jedes Teil eine eigene Nummer. Klaue ich ein Teil z.B. bei einer Teibun, fehlt diese Komponente später oder muss woanders geklaut werden. Geht mal in grßter Not, ist aber sicher nichts für die Serienfertigung. Alternativ könntne wir unsere Schrauber etwas scheuchen, aber wer zahlt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsinger (19. November 2014)

m2000 schrieb:


> Und ich als Bikeguide nutze sogar die volle Bandbreite bei 22-36 mit 11-36
> Erzähl mir keiner das ich, bei ca. 100.000 hm pro Jahr, zu schwach bin oder meine Trittfrequenz nicht anpassen kann. 1x11 ist einfach nix für jeden



ach?!
DH ist nicht für jeden
CC ist nicht für jeden
DIRT ist nicht für jeden
BMX ist nicht für jeden
AM ist nicht für jeden
TRIAL ist nicht für jeden
TRAIL ist nicht für jeden
NIX ist nicht für jeden

so und jetzt, du bikeguide???
Ich sag Dir was, wäre ich bikeguide, würde ich trotzdem auf den umwerfer verzichten und wenns bloss wegen der dummen Fragen der chicks wäre: "boah, 11 gänge bloß und des drucks du nauf!?"


----------



## Skoalman (19. November 2014)

Fahre am Enduro 29 ein 30er KB mit 10-42 Kassette und komme damit alles hoch was mit 22/36 und 11-34 Kassette am 26"-Enduro auch ging. Daher sollte ein 32er Kettenblatt an einem leichten Trailbike mit 27,5" Rädern perfekt passen.

Nicht vergessen: Bergab auf dem Trail braucht man auch lange Gänge um zwischendurch mal einen harten Antritt reinwerfen zu können, und dazu ist das kleine 10er Ritzel nicht geeignet. Daher sollte das KB genug gross sein um im Bergabmodus auf dem 14er oder 16er Ritzel fahren und dennoch bei 25-30km/h noch mittreten zu können.


----------



## tobsinger (19. November 2014)

ist zwar eh schon geklärt und fix, aber nur so zum spass: 
ich find die ganz schick:


----------



## m2000 (20. November 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> so und jetzt, du bikeguide???
> Ich sag Dir was, wäre ich bikeguide, würde ich trotzdem auf den umwerfer verzichten und wenns bloss wegen der dummen Fragen der chicks wäre: "boah, 11 gänge bloß und des drucks du nauf!?"



Nur das die meisten chicks hier fragen würden: warum hast denn bloss ein Blatt vorne?
Ausserdem muss man hier ab und an mal mit den gemütlichen Gästen mit ca 6 ka em ha den Berg rauf, und dann hast aber die gleichen, die Bergab auf der Straße, Kette Rechts, bei 45 ka em ha noch nachtreten, und dich dann fragen warum du nicht hinterher kommst. Glaub mir privado würd ich auch einfach fahren, aber der Job hier, gibts aufgrund der extrem unterschiedlichen Dauerbelastung, einfach nicht her.

Wenn du hier Bikeguide wärst, würdest du nach dem ersten Jahr deine Oma für einen Umwerfer und eine zweifach Kurbel verkaufen....


----------



## tobsinger (20. November 2014)

Haha du hast humor! 
Aber im ernst, mit ein mal elf kannst du locker mit vier ka em ha den Berg hoch und runter kann man manchen Gästen sicher auch mal freundlich mitteilen, dass es nicht darum geht mit max. Geschwindigkeit in die Leitplanke zu beissen. Das wäre das gleich, als ob ich mit manch Gast Schuss die piste runter heize und unten 'gimme five!' da sag ich doch eher, ne junge so läuft das nicht, lern erst mal skifahren. 
Aber genug off topic.


----------



## nuts (20. November 2014)

Joah, so eine Kurbel mit Direct Mount Kettenblatt wäre schon der Traum. Muss halt bezahlbar sein - man kann ja bei anderen Firmen (nicht gerade bei Canyon oder Cube, die natürlich andere Preise verhandeln können, als Alutech) mal gucken, was in der ca. 2699 € Kategorie so möglich ist. Aber mit X1, starkem Fahrwerk und guten Bremsen wird die Luft dann dünn. Ein Paket, dass bei allen Aspekten die Stimmungsfavoriten hat, wird für den Preis eh heikel, und schicke Kurbeln dann doppelt schwierig. Aber gucken wir mal, was für Varianten wir uns hinterher ausdenken, bisher sind ja die Favoriten zumindest noch einigermaßen bezahlbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (20. November 2014)

Also ob eine Kurbel jetzt "schick" ist, ist doch das trivialste überhaupt, gerade in der Preisklasse. Man muss reintreten können, sie sollte nicht wegknicken und nicht gerade mit Blei ausgegossen sein, der Rest ist mir absolut egal (heißt, dann möglichst günstig). Wenn, wie Basti schreibt, 28 Zähne möglich sind durch Austausch von irgendwas (wahrscheinlich einfach 2 teilig), ist das nett, aber für mich auch nicht relevant, weil ich unter 30 eh auf keinen Fall fahre. So lange Anstiege habe ich normal nicht und ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn es extrem steil ist, 5m zu schieben. Da habe ich lieber den schnellen Gang, wenn ich ihn brauche, denn der bringt den Spass.
Wichtiger ist mir, dass das Restpacket passt und vielleicht noch eine Reverb rein passt, als das die Kurbel schick ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Joah, so eine Kurbel mit Direct Mount Kettenblatt wäre schon der Traum......



Ja schönes Teil, sie ein Direct Mount Kettenblatt 

Aber net vergessen, bei solchen Kettenblättern ist an unserem Rad dann ISCG absolut Pflicht.

G.


----------



## duc-mo (20. November 2014)

Allein das man so ausgeprägt darüber diskutieren muss zeigt doch das 1x11 für den angedachten Einsatz nicht ausreichend ist.

Wer wechselt denn tatsächlich zwischen flachen / kürzen Hometrails und einer Tagestour in den Bergen das Kettenblatt?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Allein das man so ausgeprägt darüber diskutieren muss zeigt doch das 1x11 für den angedachten Einsatz nicht ausreichend ist.
> 
> Wer wechselt denn tatsächlich zwischen flachen / kürzen Hometrails und einer Tagestour in den Bergen das Kettenblatt?



Also für den angedachten Einsatzzweck, Trailbike im nicht gebirgigem Raum, ist 1mal11 glaub ich dreimal ausreichend.

G.


----------



## SebT-Rex (20. November 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Allein das man so ausgeprägt darüber diskutieren muss zeigt doch das 1x11 für den angedachten Einsatz nicht ausreichend ist.
> 
> Wer wechselt denn tatsächlich zwischen flachen / kürzen Hometrails und einer Tagestour in den Bergen das Kettenblatt?


 Die Umfrage hat was anderes ergeben, die Praxis mittlerweile auch! Also bitte nicht jetzt wieder diese Grundsatzdiskussion anzetteln, der drops ist gelutscht: Das Komplettbike bekommt 1*11 und der Rahmen eine Option auf Umwerfermontage.


----------



## foreigner (20. November 2014)

Die Option ist schon schlimm genug. *Duck und weg*


----------



## noam (20. November 2014)

Besteht die Möglichkeit einfach jedem Rad ein 28er, 30er und 32er KB beizulegen. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es bei vielradlern auch desöfteren mal dazu kommt, die KB zu wechseln, je nach Jahreszeit, Trainingszustand oder örtlichen Gegebenheiten.

Ich für meinen Teil bemerke zB dass ich im Winter bei schwerem Geläuf deutlich kleinere Gänge nutzen muss, als im Sommer, wo auch der allgemeine Fitnesszustand deutlich besser ist


----------



## SebT-Rex (20. November 2014)

noam schrieb:


> Besteht die Möglichkeit einfach jedem Rad ein 28er, 30er und 32er KB beizulegen. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es bei vielradlern auch desöfteren mal dazu kommt, die KB zu wechseln, je nach Jahreszeit, Trainingszustand oder örtlichen Gegebenheiten.
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil bemerke zB dass ich im Winter bei schwerem Geläuf deutlich kleinere Gänge nutzen muss, als im Sommer, wo auch der allgemeine Fitnesszustand deutlich besser ist


 Wie hoch dürfte der Aufpreis dafür ausfallen? Die selbe Frage stellt sich bei Schaltaugen, KeFü etc


----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2014)

> Besteht die Möglichkeit einfach jedem Rad ein 28er, 30er und 32er KB beizulegen. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es bei vielradlern auch desöfteren mal dazu kommt, die KB zu wechseln, je nach Jahreszeit, Trainingszustand oder örtlichen Gegebenheiten.
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil bemerke zB dass ich im Winter bei schwerem Geläuf deutlich kleinere Gänge nutzen muss, als im Sommer, wo auch der allgemeine Fitnesszustand deutlich besser ist



Alutech wird bestimmt keine Alutechunikatritzel verwenden und man wird sich ein Zweites bestimmt ganz normal im Internet kaufen können...wenn man es denn braucht 

G.


----------



## tobsinger (20. November 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also ob eine Kurbel jetzt "schick" ist, ist doch das trivialste überhaupt, gerade in der Preisklasse. Man muss reintreten können, sie sollte nicht wegknicken und nicht gerade mit Blei ausgegossen sein, der Rest ist mir absolut egal (heißt, dann möglichst günstig). Wenn, wie Basti schreibt, 28 Zähne möglich sind durch Austausch von irgendwas (wahrscheinlich einfach 2 teilig), ist das nett, aber für mich auch nicht relevant, weil ich unter 30 eh auf keinen Fall fahre. So lange Anstiege habe ich normal nicht und ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn es extrem steil ist, 5m zu schieben. Da habe ich lieber den schnellen Gang, wenn ich ihn brauche, denn der bringt den Spass.
> Wichtiger ist mir, dass das Restpacket passt und vielleicht noch eine Reverb rein passt, als das die Kurbel schick ist.



boah, @foreigner ist nicht radeln an sich trivial?! man wird ja wohl mal ne kurbel posten dürfen, DIE MIR PERSÖNLICH, gefällt, ohne ein schrägen kommentar zu bekommen!

ich verrate dir was, ich fahr am icb1 eine m970 für 120 euro im bikmarkt erstanden mit einem nicht wirklich formschlüssigen KB. ist mir eigentlich egal, aber wenn es was schönes, altenatives gibt und das erschwinglich sein sollte, darf man das doch mal kund tun, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsinger (20. November 2014)

noam schrieb:


> Besteht die Möglichkeit einfach jedem Rad ein 28er, 30er und 32er KB beizulegen. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es bei vielradlern auch desöfteren mal dazu kommt, die KB zu wechseln, je nach Jahreszeit, Trainingszustand oder örtlichen Gegebenheiten.
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil bemerke zB dass ich im Winter bei schwerem Geläuf deutlich kleinere Gänge nutzen muss, als im Sommer, wo auch der allgemeine Fitnesszustand deutlich besser ist



die wollen kein SS bauen mit wechselbaren BLättern, sondern es wird 11 gänge geben!!!


----------



## H.B.O (20. November 2014)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Fahre am Enduro 29 ein 30er KB mit 10-42 Kassette und komme damit alles hoch was mit 22/36 und 11-34 Kassette am 26"-Enduro auch ging. Daher sollte ein 32er Kettenblatt an einem leichten Trailbike mit 27,5" Rädern perfekt passen.
> 
> Nicht vergessen: Bergab auf dem Trail braucht man auch lange Gänge um zwischendurch mal einen harten Antritt reinwerfen zu können, und dazu ist das kleine 10er Ritzel nicht geeignet. Daher sollte das KB genug gross sein um im Bergabmodus auf dem 14er oder 16er Ritzel fahren und dennoch bei 25-30km/h noch mittreten zu können.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...



was ist denn jetzt kaputt mein post verschwindet !? Hier nochmal: fahr das auch so, ich hätte nur jetzt keine bedenken ein 28er zu fahren. warum soll das mit den harten antritten bei einem 10er ritzel nicht gehen ? verschleiß ist da sicher kein thema, die paar antritte sollte auch das 10er aushalten


----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> was ist denn jetzt kaputt mein post verschwindet !?fahr das auch so, ich hätte nur jetzt keine bedenken ein 28er zu fahren. warum soll das mit den harten antritten bei einem 10er ritzel nicht gehen ? verschleiß ist da sicher kein thema, die paar antritte sollte auch das 10er aushalten



Ist scheibar nicht der Erste heute 

G.


----------



## foreigner (20. November 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> boah, @foreigner ist nicht radeln an sich trivial?! man wird ja wohl mal ne kurbel posten dürfen, DIE MIR PERSÖNLICH, gefällt, ohne ein schrägen kommentar zu bekommen!
> 
> ich verrate dir was, ich fahr am icb1 eine m970 für 120 euro im bikmarkt erstanden mit einem nicht wirklich formschlüssigen KB. ist mir eigentlich egal, aber wenn es was schönes, altenatives gibt und das erschwinglich sein sollte, darf man das doch mal kund tun, oder?



Ich finde Fahrrad fahren eigentlich eher nicht trivial 
Du darfst gerne deine Meinung kund tun, musst dich aber auch gar nicht persönlich angegriffen fühlen von meinem Post, der war nämlich auch gar nicht so gedacht. Bezog sich eher auf den Kontext aus den nächsten Posts, vor allem dem von nuts, der auf teurere Kurbel abzog. Wenn´s falsch zu verstehen war, dann sorry, es war nämlich nicht so gemeint.
Im übrigen, schön finde ich die Kurbel auch. Recht sinnfrei für das Projekt aber auch.


----------



## tobsinger (20. November 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich finde Fahrrad fahren eigentlich eher nicht trivial
> Du darfst gerne deine Meinung kund tun, musst dich aber auch gar nicht persönlich angegriffen fühlen von meinem Post, der war nämlich auch gar nicht so gedacht. Bezog sich eher auf den Kontext aus den nächsten Posts, vor allem dem von nuts, der auf teurere Kurbel abzog. Wenn´s falsch zu verstehen war, dann sorry, es war nämlich nicht so gemeint.
> Im übrigen, schön finde ich die Kurbel auch. Recht sinnfrei für das Projekt aber auch.



persönlich angegriffen? ne das nicht.
warum sinnfrei? weil carbon,oder?


----------



## foreigner (20. November 2014)

Ein paar Preisklassen zu hoch für das Forumsbike.
Sowas in der Art wie de 2-teilige X1 Kurbel wäre super und reell. Die hat erstmal einen Spider, wer will kann aber auch von diversen Herstellern dafür so ein direct-mount-Blatt drauf ziehen (in kleiner als 30).


----------



## duc-mo (20. November 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Die Umfrage hat was anderes ergeben, die Praxis mittlerweile auch! Also bitte nicht jetzt wieder diese Grundsatzdiskussion anzetteln, der drops ist gelutscht: Das Komplettbike bekommt 1*11 und der Rahmen eine Option auf Umwerfermontage.



Ich hatte 1Jahr 1x11 am Rad und weiß was für mich funktioniert und was nicht, darüber zu diskutieren ist eine sehr persönliche Geschichte... Aber du hast Recht, der Keks ist gegessen...  

Das der Rahmen eine Aufnahme für nen Umwerfer bekommt, war mir bisher neu!!! SUPER, das ihr das doch umsetzt!!!


----------



## Skoalman (20. November 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> warum soll das mit den harten antritten bei einem 10er ritzel nicht gehen ? verschleiß ist da sicher kein thema, die paar antritte sollte auch das 10er aushalten


Bergab auf einem holperigen Trail und dann bei 30km/h auf dem 10er Ritzel im Wiegetritt voll in die Pedale treten? Da wird irgendwann mal die Kette ordentlich durchrutschen weil die Umschlingung winzig ist (ca. 3 Zähne im Eingriff) und die Kettenspannung auch eher niedrig.


----------



## PamA2013 (20. November 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich hatte 1Jahr 1x11 am Rad und weiß was für mich funktioniert und was nicht, darüber zu diskutieren ist eine sehr persönliche Geschichte... Aber du hast Recht, der Keks ist gegessen...
> 
> Das der Rahmen eine Aufnahme für nen Umwerfer bekommt, war mir bisher neu!!! SUPER, das ihr das doch umsetzt!!!



Super ätzend dass wir so einen nutzlosen kompromiss eingehen müssen  aber schön wenn sich auch mal jemand drüber freut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kassenwart (20. November 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wer nur 26" fahren will ist hier irgendwie falsch...


wieso, da sollten doch 26 zoll laufräder reinpassen, oder ;-)
davon abgesehen ist es mir wumpe, was da fürn KB drauf kommt. ich werd maximal ein rahmenset erstehen und schön weiter 2x9 oder 10 fahren.
und ich brauche auch kein ISCG05, da ich seit jahren problemfrei mit dem c-guide unterwegs bin.
so, fertig gemeckert.


----------



## foreigner (20. November 2014)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Bergab auf einem holperigen Trail und dann bei 30km/h auf dem 10er Ritzel im Wiegetritt voll in die Pedale treten? Da wird irgendwann mal die Kette ordentlich durchrutschen weil die Umschlingung winzig ist (ca. 3 Zähne im Eingriff) und die Kettenspannung auch eher niedrig.


Es gibt die XX1 seit 2 Jahren. Sram X01 seit einem Jahr und X1 nun auch schon ne Weile. Hat sich seltsamer Weise noch nie jemand über eine durchrutschende Kette beschwert.
Die Kettenumschlingung ist bei den 1x11 Schaltwerken bauartbedingt auf den kleinen Kettenblättern größer, aber vor allem enger am Ritzel. Dazu klappern und schlackern sie dank X-Horrion weniger. Das ist echt kein Problem.


----------



## Skoalman (20. November 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Es gibt die XX1 seit 2 Jahren. Sram X01 seit einem Jahr und X1 nun auch schon ne Weile. Hat sich seltsamer Weise noch nie jemand über eine durchrutschende Kette beschwert.
> Die Kettenumschlingung ist bei den 1x11 Schaltwerken bauartbedingt auf den kleinen Kettenblättern größer, aber vor allem enger am Ritzel. Dazu klappern und schlackern sie dank X-Horrion weniger. Das ist echt kein Problem.


Dann fährst du also in der Ebene auf Verbindungsstücken und bergab auf dem Trail dauernd nur auf dem 10er Ritzel?
Bei den SRAM 1x11 Kassetten sind das 42er und das 10er Ritzel halt einfach nicht für den permanenten Dauereinsatz gemacht. Das 42er ist aus Alu (hoher Verschleiss) und das 10er (wie auch das 11er bei normalen Kassetten) ist zu klein. Daher sollte man das Kettenblatt so wählen, dass man berghoch nicht die meiste Zeit auf dem 42er ist und das 10er auch eher in Ausnahmesituationen mal zum Einsatz kommt. Dann halten nämlich auch die schweineteuren Kassetten ziemlich lange.
Und ja, die Umschlingung auf den kleinen Ritzeln ist bei 1x11 tatsächlich grösser als auf den grossen Ritzeln, aber bei 9-fach/10-fach ist die Umschlingung beim 11er Ritzel auch nicht kleiner als bei 1x11 beim 10er.


----------



## Dorsdn (21. November 2014)

Fehlerteufel im Artikel (!?):
Damit erhalten mit dem 32er Blatt fast 85 % zumindest bis auf 2 Zähne genau das Kettenblatt, das sie sich wünschen.

Das muss doch ...mit dem 30er Blatt...... heissen - oder!?
Es soll ja hoffentlich kein 32er verbaut werden.
Bitte eine Kurbel verwenden die auch ein Kettenblatt kleiner 30 aufnehmen kann.

Gruss, Dorsdn


----------



## Alpenstreicher (21. November 2014)

Das darfste nicht so eng sehen, die 32 Zähne sind eh nur eine qualitative Aussage. Mit Zahlen und Genauigkeit hat der Stefanus halt noch Schwierigkeiten. Was studiert er gleich wieder? Ach ja, Maschinenbau. Da ist das eh nicht so wichtig.

(Wer Ironie findet darf sie behalten.)


----------



## nuts (21. November 2014)

Habt natürlich Recht, da soll 30er Blatt stehen. 

Ich stelle es demnächst erst am nächsten morgen online, ist auch für mich entspannter und die Wahrscheinlichkeit für solche Flüchtigkeits-Fehler verringert sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerosin0815 (21. November 2014)

Das Kettenblatt wird doch nach kurzer Zeit meist eh gegen eines mit anderer größe verbaut.
Sei es durch eine Konditionsverbesserung/verschlechterung oder man hat sich schlichtweg vertan mit der Einschätzung welches Blatt optimal ist.
Ich habe mit 32Z angefangen....bin dann auf 30Z runter....und jetzt bei 28Z gelandet.Jetzt passt es mir gut.
Von daher würde ich sagen es ist fast egal ob es 30 oder 32 Z in der Abstimmung geworden sind.


----------



## H.B.O (21. November 2014)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Dann fährst du also in der Ebene auf Verbindungsstücken und bergab auf dem Trail dauernd nur auf dem 10er Ritzel?
> Bei den SRAM 1x11 Kassetten sind das 42er und das 10er Ritzel halt einfach nicht für den permanenten Dauereinsatz gemacht. Das 42er ist aus Alu (hoher Verschleiss) und das 10er (wie auch das 11er bei normalen Kassetten) ist zu klein. Daher sollte man das Kettenblatt so wählen, dass man berghoch nicht die meiste Zeit auf dem 42er ist und das 10er auch eher in Ausnahmesituationen mal zum Einsatz kommt. Dann halten nämlich auch die schweineteuren Kassetten ziemlich lange.
> Und ja, die Umschlingung auf den kleinen Ritzeln ist bei 1x11 tatsächlich grösser als auf den grossen Ritzeln, aber bei 9-fach/10-fach ist die Umschlingung beim 11er Ritzel auch nicht kleiner als bei 1x11 beim 10er.




Stimmt prinzipiell, aber das 10er nutzt man auch bei 30 vorne nur selten. auf der ebene macht das mit ordentlichen reifen zumindest schnell keinen spaß mehr. das mit den kettenrutschern ist bestenfalls theorie und wenns richtig wurzlig ist, sollte man eh was anderes machen als im wiegetritt zu spurten (gibt ein gutes interview mit barel dazu. "optimum not maximum")


----------



## duc-mo (21. November 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> Stimmt prinzipiell, aber das 10er nutzt man auch bei 30 vorne nur selten. auf der ebene macht das mit ordentlichen reifen zumindest schnell keinen spaß mehr. das mit den kettenrutschern ist bestenfalls theorie und wenns richtig wurzlig ist, sollte man eh was anderes machen als im wiegetritt zu spurten


Das ist eine von vielen Sichtweisen, in dem Fall ist es jedoch nicht viel mehr als deine persönliche Meinung...
Allein die Tatsache das hier von 800 Personen immerhin eine zweistelle Anzahl für ein 36er Kettenblatt gestimmt haben macht deutlich, dass es genug Biker gibt denen eine längeren Übersetzung wichtig war. Ein Trailbike wird halt tendenziell auch mal in der schnelleren Gangart bewegt und da limitiert einen 30/10 schon deutlich, zumindest bei 27“…
Als ich noch 1x11 gefahren bin hab ich die beiden Extreme deutlich häufiger genutzt als bei 2-fach und wenn man nicht auf einen ausreichend kurzen 1.Gang verzichten will, wird man denn 11. Gang eben umso häufiger nutzen!


----------



## H.B.O (21. November 2014)

natürlich ist es meine persönliche ansicht-sie ist aber auch richtig. allein dass so viele füer 36 gestimmt haben zeigt: gar nichts. ich bezweifle dass sich da auch nur 10% mit übersetzungen auskennen: ein 36er ist in etwa so wie ein 40er - 41er bei 26zoll und 11 zähnen hinten. Da kann mir keiner erzählen dass der höchste gang da noch sinn macht-CC profis ausgenommen.

ein 30er limitiert auf der Straße -ein klein wenig und auf dem forstweg bergab, so what

deinen letzten satz würde ich unterschreiben, ist aber ein argument gegen 36...und darum geht es ja: die Übersetzung zu nutzen und nicht nen monstergang spazierenzufahren den man nur auf dem donauuferweg ausfahren kann. rennrad kaufen und gut

hab mir gerade nochmal angesehen wie viele für 36 gestimmt haben-das kann man ja schon fast mit versehentlich verklickt erklären. Jetzt im ernst: du willst mich ver.../trolln oder ?


----------



## duc-mo (22. November 2014)

Nö, das sind einfach meine Erfahrungen. 36t hätte ich bei 1x11 sicher nicht gewählt, aber ich kann nachvollziehen das es dafür einen Bedarf gibt und ich finde es vermessen diesen grundsätzlich ab zu streiten. Ein Kumpel von mir wäre z.B. ein Kanditat fürs 36er, der fährt auf seinem 29er aktuell mit 26/38er Kettenblättern und ist auf gemeinsamen Touren seltener auf der kleinen Welle als ich mit dem 26er und 22/36 vorn... Alles eine Frage des eigenen Bedarfs und der Vorlieben...


----------



## nuts (23. November 2014)

Deshalb ist es ja schön, dass wir hier mit solchen Umfragen herausfinden können, wie groß welche Zielgruppe ist. Die Leute, die ein 36er Blatt vertreten können (was ein Wortspiel) gibt es - die Mehrheit liegt aber eben ganz woanders. Wenn jemand mit dem ICB2.0 Rennen fahren will, würde er das Blatt je nach Vorlieben wohl auch tauschen, aber das ist dann erneut etwas die Nische.


----------



## Kharne (23. November 2014)

Wann geht´s weiter?


----------



## cschaeff (23. November 2014)

1 x 11 ist halt wie eine zu kurze Decke: entweder kalte Füße oder kalten Hals. Da macht man sich nen Kopf über Rahmengeometrie, Federungskonzept und Laufradspezifikationen und limitiert sich dann unnötigerweise bei der Übersetzungsbandbreite. Zum Glück gibts ja den Umwerfer vorne...


----------



## veraono (23. November 2014)




----------



## Skoalman (23. November 2014)

cschaeff schrieb:


> 1 x 11 ist halt wie eine zu kurze Decke: entweder kalte Füße oder kalten Hals. Da macht man sich nen Kopf über Rahmengeometrie, Federungskonzept und Laufradspezifikationen und limitiert sich dann unnötigerweise bei der Übersetzungsbandbreite. Zum Glück gibts ja den Umwerfer vorne...


Da liegst du zu einem grossen Teil absolut richtig, bei 1x11 ist die Bandbreite halt einfach ziemlich hart am Limit der Alltagstauglichkeit. Dennoch ist es, wenn man etwas Power in den Beinen und die für den persönlichen Einsatzzweck optimal passende Kettenblattgrösse gefunden hat, eine wirklich geniale Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m2000 (23. November 2014)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Da liegst du zu einem grossen Teil absolut richtig, bei 1x11 ist die Bandbreite halt einfach ziemlich hart am Limit der Alltagstauglichkeit. Dennoch ist es, wenn man etwas Power in den Beinen und die für den persönlichen Einsatzzweck optimal passende Kettenblattgrösse gefunden hat, eine wirklich geniale Sache.



Sehe ich auch so. Hier auf der Bananeninsel und mit meinem Job wäre 1x11 sicherlich ein absoluter nogo, aber auf meinen Hometrails in der kalten Heimat wüsste ich genau, das es ausreichen würde


----------



## slowbeat (23. November 2014)

cschaeff schrieb:


> 1 x 11 ist halt wie eine zu kurze Decke: entweder kalte Füße oder kalten Hals.


Um die neue, teure, aber zu kurze Decke irgendwie doch trotzig zu nutzen wird man sich zusammenkauern, damit die Länge passt.

Die Radler sagen dann "Ich fahr eh nicht schnell und wenn es steil wird schiebe ich lieber!"
Schönreden nennt man das.

Wär doch mal interessant, was passieren würde, wenn plötzlich jemand drei Kettenblätter plus Eingangnabe als Allheilmittel propagieren würde


----------



## veraono (23. November 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Wär doch mal interessant, was passieren würde, wenn plötzlich jemand drei Kettenblätter plus Eingangnabe als Allheilmittel propagieren würde


Wenn der das Ganze in einer Bandbreite und Abstufung hinbekommt die eine breite Käuferschicht ansprechen, dabei noch ein paar hundert Gramm leichter als bisherige Kettenschaltungen ist , nicht rumklappert und ohne Kettenführung auskommt ...
dann, ja dann wäre es vermutlich auch so erfolgreich wie 1x11 (od. 1x10).
Wird aber glaube ich bei deinem Konzept eher schwierig umzusetzen.


----------



## veraono (23. November 2014)

Verstehe ja , dass jemand die Bandbreite einer Umwerferschaltung haben will. 
Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist, dass viele es nicht verstehen wollen, dass es auch Andere gibt , die zugunsten vieler anderer Vorteile offenbar gerne auf etwas Bandbreite verzichten können.


----------



## Rick7 (24. November 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Verstehe ja , dass jemand die Bandbreite einer Umwerferschaltung haben will.
> Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist, dass viele es nicht verstehen wollen, dass es auch Andere gibt , die zugunsten vieler anderer Vorteile offenbar gerne auf etwas Bandbreite verzichten können.



Ach komm lass die ewig gestrigen einfach brabbeln, bis sie dann in einigen Jahren auch eingesehen haben dass es funktioniert.
Bringt nix und ist müsig


----------



## duc-mo (24. November 2014)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Ach komm lass die ewig gestrigen einfach brabbeln, bis sie dann in einigen Jahren auch eingesehen haben dass es funktioniert.



Wie lang fährst du denn schon 1x11, das du solche Sprüche klopfen kannst?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Verstehe ja , dass jemand die Bandbreite einer Umwerferschaltung haben will.
> Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist, dass viele es nicht verstehen wollen, dass es auch Andere gibt , die zugunsten vieler anderer Vorteile offenbar gerne auf etwas Bandbreite verzichten können.



Ja, ich glaub es gibt da prinzipiell verschiedene Einstellungen wenn die Leute eine Tour fahren.
Für die Einen ist dann halt der Weg das Ziel, für die reicht auch 1mal11.
Die Anderen wollen nur am Ziel schnell ankommen und wenns geht nommal reintreten um die Effizienz zu erhöhen das Ziel zu erreichen. Dann ist natürlich 2 Fach oder 3 Fach unabdingbar.

G.


----------



## aurelio (24. November 2014)

Passt hier möglicherweise nicht rein und/oder wurde vielleicht auch schon angesprochen: Nach einem guten halben Jahr 1x11 will ich nichts anderes mehr. Was mich etwas stört ist jedoch, wie empfindlich der SRAM Antrieb gegenüber Dreck ist. Auf der nassen, matschigen Hausrunde hört und spürt man schnell "den Sand im Getriebe". Vielleicht lässt sich hier mit anderen Schaltröllchen etwas verbessern...


----------



## Rick7 (24. November 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Wie lang fährst du denn schon 1x11, das du solche Sprüche klopfen kannst?


1 Jahr ... mit 34er Kettenblatt und ich kam bis jetzt eigentlich jede Steigung hoch, auch mal in den Bergen.
Das 30er hab ich aus dem Grund wieder verkauft. Mir ist klar das das nix für jeden bzw. jeden Einsatzzweck ist, aber dann redet es Bitte nicht die ganze Zeit madig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (24. November 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Wie lang fährst du denn schon 1x11, das du solche Sprüche klopfen kannst?



1x11 geht anders als 1x10 völlig am eigentlichen zweck vorbei, es macht einen nicht härter. beim umstieg von 2fach auf 1 x 10 "pfeift der straps" (achtung strava Regensburg insider) schon ordentlich. bei 1x11 kann man dann (hier) schon wieder relativ easy kurbeln.

aber im ernst, für mich war das einfach fahren eine offenbarung, weniger denken, besser rasen und stärker leiden. insgesamt wird dadurch eine hausrunde deutlich intensiver. mit 1x11 fällt das leiden weg. aber es soll auch leute geben die mit 22/36 gemütlich hochkurbeln und dann auf dem forstweg bergab 42/11 ausfahren wollen -just not my cup of tea 

nur schlamm mag 1x11 ned so wirklich


----------



## duc-mo (24. November 2014)

Rick7 schrieb:


> 1 Jahr ... mit 34er Kettenblatt und ich kam bis jetzt eigentlich jede Steigung hoch, auch mal in den Bergen.



So kanns gehen, ich bin 1x11 auch 1Jahr gefahren und hab mich danach wieder davon getrennt. Entweder die kurze Gang war auf ausgedehnten Touren in den Voralpen zu lang oder der lange Gang war auf der knackigen Feierabendrunde im Mittelgebirge zu kurz. Am Ende bin ich bei der Übersetzung den Mittelweg gegangen und hatte auf beiden Tourenarten kein wirklich passendes Setup… Das hin und her zwischen den Touren war mir viel zu blöd…
Ich bin ja durchaus Technikbegeistert, aber nachdem ich ein Jahr rumgemacht habe ist das Zeugs wieder vom Rad geflogen. Stattdessen habe ich mein 2-fach Setup optimiert. Ich habe auf einen reinen 2-fach Umwerfer gewechselt, diesen ordentlich eingestellt, eine 2x Kettenführung montiert und auf Shadow+ umgerüste. Seitdem ist der Antrieb völlig aus dem Sinn. Für mich der Idealzustand!
Mag sein, dass ich für den ein oder anderen ein „ewig Gestriger“ bin, weil ich bei 2-fach bleibe. Mir kommt es dafür so vor, als ob viele hier keine eigenen Erfahrungen mit 1x11 haben und einfach dem „Reiz des Neuen“ erliegen sind. Dazu kommt das 1x11 immernoch ein teurer Spaß ist… Und was teuer ist, das muss ja auch gut sein…


----------



## Leffti (24. November 2014)

Fahre an meinem Cannondale 29 Black Inc extra 3 X 10 / 24-36-46 um hier in der Region Lüneburg/Hamburg im Flachen richtig Gas geben zu können und um andererseits auch Grundlagen Trainingstechnisch die steilen Elbhänge und Hügel - Harburger Berge - komplett fahren zu können, kommt also wirklich auch auf die Gegend an. Bei kurzen Cross Geschichten gebe ich zu würde ich gerne nur 1 X 11 fahren wollen!


----------



## hnx (24. November 2014)

aurelio schrieb:


> Passt hier möglicherweise nicht rein und/oder wurde vielleicht auch schon angesprochen: Nach einem guten halben Jahr 1x11 will ich nichts anderes mehr. Was mich etwas stört ist jedoch, wie empfindlich der SRAM Antrieb gegenüber Dreck ist. Auf der nassen, matschigen Hausrunde hört und spürt man schnell "den Sand im Getriebe". Vielleicht lässt sich hier mit anderen Schaltröllchen etwas verbessern...


Hat glaube ich eher mit dem Honig zu tun den SRAM ab Werk auf die Ketten schmiert. Das Zeug geht kaum ab und zieht Staub und Sand wie Licht die Motten an. Ich hab die Kette gründlich entfettet (Isopropanol auf Lappen) und dann normal geölt, seitdem ist der 1x11 Antrieb sauberer als es 1-3x10 jemals war. Generell finde ich 1x11 auch weniger geräuschbildend bei Verschmutzung.


----------



## H.B.O (24. November 2014)

es kommt definitiv auf bike, gelände und vorstellung des eigenen fahrens an. bei einem black inc.29 (vermutlich mit racing ralph) braucht man schon nen männergang, aber wie gesagt ist nicht meins und ich glaube auch nicht der anspruch des icb 2.0.

was ich aber auch glaube ist dass 1x10 oder evtl. auch 1x 11 vielen bikern gut tun würde- es treibt einem das spannungslose rumgedödel aus und fördert im mittelgebirge das vorausschauen. wenn ich weiß nach 34-36 ist schluß, fahr ich ganz anders um die letzte kurve vor dem nächsten anstieg


----------



## Piefke (24. November 2014)

Diese Kettenblattdiskusion hat schon fast was vom Schw..vergleich. Ich hab das größte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (24. November 2014)

Ich hab Ghetto-Zweifach. 34er-NW-Kettenblatt für 99% und ein kleines Blatt, wenn es doch mal lang und steil ist. Kann mit dem Fuß geschaltet werden und die Stille bergab ist mir das händische Zurücklegen ist für mich kein Beinbruch. Für mich das Beste aus zwei Welten.


----------



## H.B.O (24. November 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> Diese Kettenblattdiskusion hat schon fast was vom Schw..vergleich. Ich hab das größte ...


versteh ich nicht, redet doch schon lange keiner mehr über die größe. aber evtl schon etwas off topic...


----------



## Rick7 (24. November 2014)

@duc-mo Na wenigstens hast du eigene Erfahrung damit gesammelt  
ps: hab auch n Rad mit 2-fach und finde die Bandbreite toll, bin aber von 1x11 trotzdem geflasht. Fährt sich einfach geil. Und dabei hab ich s von Anfang an durchaus kritisch gesehen. Cheers


----------



## duc-mo (25. November 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich hab Ghetto-Zweifach. 34er-NW-Kettenblatt für 99% und ein kleines Blatt, wenn es doch mal lang und steil ist. Kann mit dem Fuß geschaltet werden und die Stille bergab ist mir das händische Zurücklegen ist für mich kein Beinbruch. Für mich das Beste aus zwei Welten.



Man könnte auch sagen, du kombiniert die Nachteile von beiden Systemen... 

Inwiefern ist deine Lösung denn "still"? Weil die Kette nicht am Umwerfer schleift, oder wieso???


----------



## jammerlappen (25. November 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Man könnte auch sagen, du kombiniert die Nachteile von beiden Systemen...


 
Und ich so: Häh? Weniger Gewicht und Geschepper hab ich auf der Habenseite. "Nachteil" kann ja wohl nur sein, dass ich oben nach einem langen Anstieg die Kette zurücklegen muss...wenn ich das kleine Blatt genutzt hab.



duc-mo schrieb:


> Inwiefern ist deine Lösung denn "still"? Weil die Kette nicht am Umwerfer schleift, oder wieso???


 
Und ich so: Häh? Du bist doch angeblich selber XX1 gefahren. Wie kannst Du dann ernsthaft fragen, inwiefern meine Lösung still ist? Entweder bist Du merkbefreit, was Kettengeschepper am Umwerfer angeht, oder Du bist Bahnradfahrer...


----------



## duc-mo (25. November 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Und ich so: Häh? Weniger Gewicht und Geschepper hab ich auf der Habenseite. "Nachteil" kann ja wohl nur sein, dass ich oben nach einem langen Anstieg die Kette zurücklegen muss...wenn ich das kleine Blatt genutzt hab.
> Und ich so: Häh? Du bist doch angeblich selber XX1 gefahren. Wie kannst Du dann ernsthaft fragen, inwiefern meine Lösung still ist? Entweder bist Du merkbefreit, was Kettengeschepper am Umwerfer angeht, oder Du bist Bahnradfahrer...


Ich hab nirgends geschrieben dass ich XX1 gefahren bin, ich sprach von 1x11 aber nicht von Kettenschaltung!!! XX1 kenne ich nur von Testbikes, bzw. den Bikes von Kollegen...
Du kombinierst also eine 1000€ Schaltgruppe mit einer 2-fach Kurbel die du von Hand „umlegen“ musst, weil dir die Bandbreite nicht reicht und willst uns ernsthaft erzählen, dass das besser funktioniert als ein nativer 2-fach Antrieb… **lol**
Wer ernsthaft behauptet, dass ein Kettenschaltung still wäre nur weil der Umwerfer nicht verbaut ist, der sollte mal zum Ohrenarzt! Bei mir ist der Umwerfer im Downhill unauffällig, wenn überhaupt dann ist das dezente Schleifen im Uphill hörbar, aber das auch nur in zwei von 20 Gängen und zwar im Uphill… Was Krach macht ist das Kettenschlagen auf Ketten- und Sitzstrebe und das ist auch bei XX1 vorhanden.


----------



## jammerlappen (25. November 2014)

Ich fahr 10-Fach Shadow+ und polstere Ketten- und Sitzstrebe => kein Geschepper

Und wie gesagt: ich brauche zu 99% nicht mal die Bandbreite von 1x11 und lese, dass es vielen ähnlich geht. Wenn ich einfach mal - warum auch immer - mehr Bandbreite nutzen will, kann ich es tun.


----------



## aurelio (25. November 2014)

Muss ich mal checken, aber eigentlich sollte der Honig nach über einem halben Jahr Betrieb mit häufigem Kette säubern und ölen runter sein. Ich habe die Schaltwerkröllchen im Verdacht, da hier Ausfräsungen und auch die N/W Verdickungen viel Dreck aufnehmen können...


----------



## veraono (25. November 2014)

Also mein Hauptgrund für 1x10 war die Geräuschkulisse _des Umwerfers_ die mich seit 20 Jahren aufregte. 

Jetzt ist endlich Ruhe


----------



## slowbeat (25. November 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Also mein Hauptgrund für 1x10 war die Geräuschkulisse _des Umwerfers_ die mich seit 20 Jahren aufregte.
> 
> Jetzt ist endlich Ruhe


Was rauchst Du denn?
Geräusche verursacht die Kette, die überall gegenrattert und nicht der Umwerfer, der Selbige nur führt.
Das Gerassel am Umwerfer ist eigentlich vernachlässigbar, da dort die Kette schon vom Kettenblatt geführt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (25. November 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Was rauchst Du denn?


 Nix
Die Kette klappert am Umwerfer (natürlich nicht nur da aber das war bei mir der letzte "Klapperer" den´s zu eliminieren galt) , jedenfalls wars bei mir immer so und jetzt ist Ruhe im Antrieb also was willst du mir mit dieser Aggro-Art genau Erzählen, das es bei dir anders ist?
Dann gratulation.

Schon wieder so eine endlos- Schwachsinndiskussion, soll doch ein Umwerfer fahren wer will, das Ding kann an dem Bike verbaut werden, der Drops am ICB ist gelutscht, freie Fahrt für alle Wünsche.
Ich für meinen Teil fahre in diesem Leben keinen Umwerfer mehr am MTB, wer´s nicht gut findet darf´s auch gerne für sich behalten und einfach das Fahren was er gut findet


----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Was rauchst Du denn?
> Geräusche verursacht die Kette, die überall gegenrattert und nicht der Umwerfer, der Selbige nur führt.
> .



Also wenn was scheppert, dann die Kette am Umwerfer. Wäre aber dumm als Gegenmaßnahme die Kette wegzumachen  ...egal was man raucht.

G.


----------



## H.B.O (25. November 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich hab nirgends geschrieben dass ich XX1 gefahren bin, ich sprach von 1x11 aber nicht von Kettenschaltung!!! XX1 kenne ich nur von Testbikes, bzw. den Bikes von Kollegen...
> Du kombinierst also eine 1000€ Schaltgruppe mit einer 2-fach Kurbel die du von Hand „umlegen“ musst, weil dir die Bandbreite nicht reicht und willst uns ernsthaft erzählen, dass das besser funktioniert als ein nativer 2-fach Antrieb… **lol**
> Wer ernsthaft behauptet, dass ein Kettenschaltung still wäre nur weil der Umwerfer nicht verbaut ist, der sollte mal zum Ohrenarzt! Bei mir ist der Umwerfer im Downhill unauffällig, wenn überhaupt dann ist das dezente Schleifen im Uphill hörbar, aber das auch nur in zwei von 20 Gängen und zwar im Uphill… Was Krach macht ist das Kettenschlagen auf Ketten- und Sitzstrebe und das ist auch bei XX1 vorhanden.



 wie jetzt die lauteste stimme von "1 x 11 reicht nicht" kennt XX 1 nur vom parkplatz-ganz großes damentennis


----------



## veraono (25. November 2014)

Ich glaube er sprach nur davon 1x11 von der Bandbreite nicht ausreichend zu finden und was das angeht ist die Alfine 11 mit 406% schon weitgehend vergleichbar mit XX1.


----------



## H.B.O (25. November 2014)

ah ok, alfine hatte ich nicht auf dem schirm


----------



## Piefke (25. November 2014)

Herrlich, wie die Bikeindustrie und die Bikebravos hier die Leute verblendet haben. Es ist ja schon unmännlich zuzugeben, dass einem 1 x 11 nicht reicht oder was. Aber redet euch das weiterhin schön. 
Fahrt ihr alle nur im Flachland und habt ein Singletrail-Paradies direkt vor der Haustür?


----------



## H.B.O (25. November 2014)

piefke kommentar-wie immer völlig an der sache vorbei, glückwunsch nach 8 jahren erster auf "ignore". niemand spricht von männlich oder unmännlich. verblendet? wohl kaum, ich fahr einfach seit jahren, da hat das noch niemand interessiert.


----------



## veraono (25. November 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> Herrlich, wie die Bikeindustrie und die Bikebravos hier die Leute verblendet haben. Es ist ja schon unmännlich zuzugeben, dass einem 1 x 11 nicht reicht oder was.
> Fahrt ihr alle nur im Flachland und habt ein Singletrail-Paradies direkt vor der Haustür?


Ja genau ihr ganzen Umwerferpussys kommt mal ins  Bikeindustrie-Flachland-Männer-Trail -Paradies um den ganzen verblendeten Pseudos hier zu zeigen wie man einzig und allein , unabhängig und unkommerziell, richtig und politisch korrekt Spass auf dem Rad hat.


----------



## Piefke (25. November 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> piefke kommentar-wie immer völlig an der sache vorbei, glückwunsch nach 8 jahren erster auf "ignore".


Oh, ich hab den wunden Punkt getroffen.

Wie sagt man so schön: Getroffene Hunde bellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yggr (25. November 2014)

Das heisst "betroffene", du Kräteng!


----------



## drobbel (26. November 2014)

google-fight: 46k zu 24k Suchergebnisse für piefke


----------



## Rick7 (26. November 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> Herrlich, wie die Bikeindustrie und die Bikebravos hier die Leute verblendet haben. Es ist ja schon unmännlich zuzugeben, dass einem 1 x 11 nicht reicht oder was.


Nein garnicht, bin einfach überrascht (oho welch wortspiel^^), dass es reicht und wie es sich fährt!



Piefke schrieb:


> ... Singletrail-Paradies direkt vor der Haustür?



Ja schon 

aber du solltest die Zeitungen lieber lesen anstatt sie einzurollen und zu rauchen 
Gilt auch für die Beiträge hier


----------



## duc-mo (26. November 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Ich glaube er sprach nur davon 1x11 von der Bandbreite nicht ausreichend zu finden und was das angeht ist die Alfine 11 mit 406% schon weitgehend vergleichbar mit XX1.



Exakt!!! Dazu kommt, dass ich die Alfine am HT ohne federgespannten Kettenspanner gefahren bin und der Antrieb somit wirklich still war, weil die Kette immer fest gespannt war...


----------



## nuts (26. November 2014)

Kein schönes Schlusswort, aber ich mach trotzdem mal zu


----------

